# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GCPro Key 释享饲 :  GckeyPro1.0.0.0009 World's 1st Imei Protection Check & Worlds 1st Signkey & Much More

## mohamed73

* What's new? GckeyPro1.0.0.0009 -> GSMTool Version 1.0.0.0006 Released*    *Added Samsung IMEI protection check fail or pass on readinfo..World first.* *You can check if ur phone use imeicert or not and its fail or pass*   * Added Samsung IMEI protection SIGNKEY read on readinfo..World first* *You can check if ur any other device imeicert possible to use or not*   * Added QCOM devices NV READ* *Samsung 2g,3g,4g, no network at all can be useful.it will not fix imeicert fail..*   * Added QCOM devices NV WRITE* *Samsung 2g,3g,4g, no network at all can be useful.it will not fix imeicert fail..*   * Added FactoryRestoreTar while using reset efs* *use this will if you wanted to restore to original locked or with imei condition.*   * Added gcenc script base external imei support.* *You can use now premade imei+imeicert combo for your handset like super imei.*   * Improved "Auto Vendor id" update for android.* *now work fine on other os then xp too.*   * Improved efs reset fix null will work proper now on newest QCOM devices.* *Exclusive Still with GCProKey Only.*   * Improved Samsung cdma device 4.3,4.4.2 MEID read,write,repair support.* *added more models...Exclusive Still with GCProKey Only.*   * Improved samsung readinfo* *will give full details readinfo now including basic details.*   * Improved Rootchecker.*  
  Code:
 note:
gcenc file holding special imei data for that imei + model & imeicert only.
avaliable for..
I9500 work on both NEW & OLD MCU
N7502
N9005 
G7102
S7262  * 
This is just starting.any one who willing to help on T211,T231,G3812 etc model with MARVELL cpu please add me in any messengers.* *we care what you need. gcpro all engineer needs we cover.*     *Download*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  *All Updates & History :*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  *Successful Stories* 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]

----------

